# Best target bow kinetic energy



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Looking for opinions. I am looking for a new target bow that has the best kinetic energy output at 50 lbs. draw weight with a 27 1/2" draw length and smoothest draw and solid wall. Any opinions? Manufacturer and model?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Out of curiosity, why are you concerned with the ke on a target bow? Just wondering. Most target archers I know ke is the least important, or better yet, not even a consideration when deciding on what bow to shoot.

>>------->


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

It is probably going to be the one with the most speed at that weight and length. I would look at something like a prestige. Ke from a target bow just makes pulling arrows harder.


----------

